
Justin.tv a Finalist in the Amazon Startup Challenge - kvogt
http://techblog.justin.tv/2007/11/justintv-finalist-in-amazon-startup.html
======
ivankirigin
Is Amazon a likely to acquire Justin.tv? It seems they're doing more and more
with video.

Congrats!

~~~
hello_moto
Less likely. How is Justin.tv align with Amazon business? Kindle makes more
sense, Justin.tv? far.. too far.. It's more like a personal investment from
Jeff Bezos if he ever decided to.

~~~
ivankirigin
You know that Amazon has started selling videos and movies for download,
right?

------
hwork
Pretty awesome, and by awesome I mean totally sweet.

------
justin
W00t! go jtv.

~~~
vlad
Congrats!

------
abstractbill
Awesome. Nice work Kyle!

------
danielha
kick ass. congrats guys.

------
jordanf
Congrats Kyle!

------
chris
awesome stuff, i hope you guys win!!

------
ashu
fantastic. congrats!

